# He visto un viaje muy económico de última hora en un buscador online



## Augsburg

He visto un viaje muy económico de última hora en un buscador online

danke im Voraus


----------



## osa_menor

¿Y qué es la pregunta?


----------



## Augsburg

osa_menor said:


> ¿Y qué es la pregunta?



Me encantaria saber el significado en alemán


----------



## Tonerl

Augsburg said:


> Me encantaria saber el significado en alemán



He visto un viaje muy económico de última hora en un buscador online
*Ich habe eine sehr günstige Last-Minute-Reise bei einer Online-Suchmaschine gefunden*


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> *Ich habe eine sehr günstige Last-Minute-Reise bei einer Online-Suchmaschine gesehen *


 Ich finde, "gefunden" passt hier besser als "gesehen", auch wenn es im spanischen Satz "visto" heißt. Findest Du nicht?


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Ich finde, "gefunden" passt hier besser als "gesehen", auch wenn es im spanischen Satz "visto" heißt. Findest Du nicht?



Du hast ja sowas von Recht, denn ich ließ mich mich einfach vom Kontext verleiten, diesen Satz "literalmente" zu übersetzen !


----------



## uress

elroy said:


> "gefunden" passt hier besser als "gesehen"


Es hängt auch davon ab, ob du auch gesucht hast, oder nur zufällig gesehen, ob du wirklich reisen willst, oder nur geschaut. Also Situation/Kontext.


----------



## elroy

uress said:


> Es hängt auch davon ab, ob du auch gesucht hast, oder nur zufällig gesehen, ob du wirklich reisen willst, oder nur geschaut.


----------



## elroy

Also durch die Angabe "en un buscador online" ist doch klar, dass gesucht wurde, und die zweite Interpretation blockiert.


----------



## uress

Nicht unbedingt, es mag zwar günstig gewesen sein, passt aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nicht (z.B. spät landen, usw), und dann ist es doch nicht richtig gefunden, eher nur gesehen und weggeworfen.


----------

